# IMPORTANT SAFETY RECALL NOTICE-22-A pistols



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

For those impacted.

Model 22A Pistols Safety Recall - Smith & Wesson

W


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That's worth a Sticky.


----------



## watsoncb (Jan 19, 2007)

*Thanks*

My S&W 22-A is in the serial number range. Thanks for the post!:smt023


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

Happy to say mine is not in the serial # range but the post is much appreciated.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I just picked one up yesterday that I bought last week from a pawn shop owner at a gun show. I had been aware of this recall, but forgot about. Of course, per my luck, mine is included in the recall. But, my luck is improving...when I picked it up at the pawn shop, I checked for the dimple under the slide and confirmed that mine had already been checked/fixed by S&W. Shot it yesterday and it worked like a dream. About 1.5 inches high at 15 feet. I'll check it at 25 yards and see how it is. Might be a fun rabbit plinker. :mrgreen:


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Rabbits, is that what you kids call 'em these days?


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, my neighbor grows her own veggies and all the neighborhood rabbits know it. Drives her crazy. She loves when our cat gets one and drags it over to their deck. :anim_lol: I'd be more than willing to thin the herd. :smt1099


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

I was making more of a thinly veiled joke on Democrats...oh well


----------



## Bari (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm not the smartest computer operator in the world so tell me how to see this recall??? I got on the S&W site listed and don't see anything about any recall. I'm missing something I'm sure.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Bari said:


> I'm not the smartest computer operator in the world so tell me how to see this recall??? I got on the S&W site listed and don't see anything about any recall. I'm missing something I'm sure.


It's near the upper left corner of their homepage, but to save you the trouble, here's the direct link:

Model 22A Pistols Safety Recall - Smith & Wesson

Ace


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Bari said:


> I'm not the smartest computer operator in the world so tell me how to see this recall??? I got on the S&W site listed and don't see anything about any recall. I'm missing something I'm sure.


Sometimes the original link goes dead, or is changed. But luckily, another member has got it covered...



acepilot said:


> It's near the upper left corner of their homepage, but to save you the trouble, here's the direct link:
> 
> Model 22A Pistols Safety Recall - Smith & Wesson
> 
> Ace


Thanks, Ace! I'll update the first post with the new address to prevent any more problems (at least until they change it again...).


----------



## Bari (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Ace,
Luckly my 22A is not in with those serial numbers. Thanks again. Bari


----------

